# To breed or not to breed...



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I currently have two ND does in milk (kidded May 2013) and a doeling that I retained from that kidding. My intention was to breed one of my does this winter and probably the other doe and doeling in the fall. Just needed to figure out which doe to breed. Well, they dont like to make such decisions easy, so they kept going back on forth on who was producing more milk for me. Once I finally made my decision on who I would breed (the doe that did NOT keep her doeling), she developed hoof problems. Now I finally have THAT under control and COULD breed her... but I'm wondering if I even have to. 

The doe I would breed is currently giving me about 1 1/2 c. milking her once a day (went to once/day about a month ago, with breeding in mind - she'll need to be mostly dry as I can't breed on site - though with her I could probably get away with a driveway breeding if I have to). My OTHER doe is still giving me about a quart per day (with milking 2x/day)! I'm THRILLED about that - but I just wonder how long it can last. 

So currently I'm getting a little over a quart per day, which is enough to meet my milk needs and allow me to make cheese fairly regularly. It's illegal to sell raw milk here, so having too much has been an issue. I refuse to waste it... but even as a cheese lover... I can only eat so much! Plus it takes so much time. 

So I'm wondering... since I have the perfect amount right now... if I should just wait till fall to breed anyone. But I just worry that they'll dry up if I wait that long. 

The May kidding was my first. Since my doe that kept her baby is STILL giving me a quart per day... do you think I can expect that to continue for awhile yet? This was her second freshening. She'd previously kidded in April 2012 I think (I got her in July 2012) but I bred her in December and she dried up shortly after that. She does give less when she's in heat, but only for a few days then bounces right back. 

Suggestions? I do NOT want a milk drought as I've gotten VERY attached to my goat milk. But I dont want to breed more than I have to either...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Boy, tough one.....I'd say breed the one who's not giving much.I think if you don't, you'll end up with none for awhile...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I would breed the one who isn't giving much as well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Since you are working on drying up the one girl, I would just continue that plan and breed her.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok, thanks. I guess you're right... in 5mo when she kids (6mo, by the time I get her bred)... it'll have been 14-15mo since my other doe last kidded... even if she IS still in milk at that time, I couldn't expect her to go a whole lot longer. It's just SO hard to MAKE them dry up! LOL I don't WANNA! :mecry:


----------

